# Hatter Before and After Grooming



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I took some photos of Hatter during our grooming sessions. Granted these photos are not taken the same day, but it pretty much sums it up. The After photos were taken this morning after disrobbing him. The before was taken a few days ago after running thru the mud. He is being prepared for Raleigh in a couple weeks.

Before:










After:



















And for good measure: A hairball


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Hatter clothed









Hatter Naked










Sitting pretty


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He looks so silky soft!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> He looks so silky soft!


He is specially after a bath.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

He's lovely! Springers should be on my bucket list I love a pretty liver/white


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

fourdogs said:


> He's lovely! Springers should be on my bucket list I love a pretty liver/white


Yeah I love liver a white. Hatter and his brother are actually a very dark liver, that you do not see all too often, you usually see a lighter liver.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

His feathers are gorgeous! (I'm a sucker for feathered dogs.)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> His feathers are gorgeous! (I'm a sucker for feathered dogs.)


He will be getting more as he gets older. I will be glad when his butt fur grows out so I will be able to get it to lay flatter.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> He will be getting more as he gets older. I will be glad when his butt fur grows out so I will be able to get it to lay flatter.


But his curls are so cute!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

TheDarkestMinds said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I love his feet. I love to see a polished foot. Those hairy toes just gets to me. I could never own a Cav Charles because of this. I would just have to scissors those Cavs. Keep me away from them at a show. All the cavs would have polished paws.

Hatter is very pleasing to the eye.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

luv mi pets said:


> I love his feet. I love to see a polished foot. Those hairy toes just gets to me. I could never own a Cav Charles because of this. I would just have to scissors those Cavs. Keep me away from them at a show. All the cavs would have polished paws.
> 
> Hatter is very pleasing to the eye.


He recently got trimmed a couple weeks ago (after like 4 weeks of growth), so they havent fully grown out, but he does get furry toes lol. 

He is going back to his breeder this weekend, as we are going out of town and can not take him. She will trim him some more next week before I pick him up.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I definitely like the wavy look.

Our name for Toby's feet when they start to get hairy/fuzzy/out of control is his "Dr Suess feet".


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I call them Hobbit feet.


----------

